# Pottery photos



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello I am starting a pottery business and have been taking pictures of my pieces.  Any advice would be very appreciated.  I use a light tent to diffuse the glare from the very shiny glaze.  I also use a polarizing filter to help with glare.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 26, 2014)

Really nice pieces! That's so cool.  The first thing that jumps out at me is they don't have too much of an implied shape.  That is to say, it's very evenly lit, and it's tricky to tell that they are round objects.  For everything you might want to know about studio lighting, I'd say check out Light: Science and Magic.  That book is super detailed on all things lighting, and has definitely taught me a lot about studio lighting. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 26, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Really nice pieces! That's so cool.  The first thing that jumps out at me is they don't have too much of an implied shape.  That is to say, it's very evenly lit, and it's tricky to tell that they are round objects.  For everything you might want to know about studio lighting, I'd say check out Light: Science and Magic.  That book is super detailed on all things lighting, and has definitely taught me a lot about studio lighting.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jake


Thanks Jake I will definitely check out that book.  Straight to Amazon I go!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice images and nice pottery. Where might one purchase these creations ... if one was so inclined?


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 26, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Nice images and nice pottery. Where might one purchase these creations ... if one was so inclined?


Well you can message me at Florendo@florendostudioarts.com.  I often post pictures on Instagram.  @FlorendoStudioArts  They range from $300 and up for the larger pieces 8 inches and taller which most of the ones I posted are but I have smaller pieces.  My website is being built but it's not a direct selling site that you can buy from.  Thanks for the kind comment.


----------

